# Irene changed things.



## RDB (Aug 30, 2011)

Largest (best shade) oak destroyed house. 
Not too difficult to find living accommodations, but now looking for somewhere to store all furnishings, free of mildew, while rebuilding. That may take 4 months. IPODs sounds like an answer, but once in the warehouse, it would be almost impossible to retreave a few things for use.

Power was lost prior to the crushing so no fires. No keepsakes or furnishings were damaged. 
No one was injured, just yanked into mental realization that all can change instantly. 

Lots of time and effort has been destroyed, but at least it was all enjoyable and now we get to do more of it.

Many needed income and we wanted to remodel. 
Be careful what ya ask for!


----------



## Kay H (Aug 30, 2011)

Robert,
I am so sorry to hear this.  In our area, flooding has done the most damage.  Takes forever to get to anyplace because of all the detours due to flooded roads.

We were without electricity for more than 24 hrs but many still have no electricity so we consider ourselves lucky.  Lost freezer food and possibly computer but that is nothing compared to what you lost.

So glad no one was injured and I wish you lots of luck rebuilding.  I hope your insurance covers mo9st of your expenses.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 30, 2011)

RDB said:


> Largest (best shade) oak destroyed house.
> Not too difficult to find living accommodations, but now looking for somewhere to store all furnishings, free of mildew, while rebuilding. That may take 4 months. IPODs sounds like an answer, but once in the warehouse, it would be almost impossible to retreave a few things for use.
> 
> Power was lost prior to the crushing so no fires. No keepsakes or furnishings were damaged.
> ...



Sorry for your loss. It must be very difficult for you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2011)

very sorry to read this...hope you are able to recover quickly.


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry about your loss, Bob. Keep your chin up and rebuild an even better house. 

Irene was a devestating storm.  In Connecticut over 500,000 homes are still without power and many won't be restored until next week. School openings in many towns have been pushed back a week. Several homes were washed away into the Long Island Sound. We were very lucky we only lost power for 3 hours and had no damage to our property.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hugs from California*



RDB said:


> Largest (best shade) oak destroyed house.
> Not too difficult to find living accommodations, but now looking for somewhere to store all furnishings, free of mildew, while rebuilding. That may take 4 months. IPODs sounds like an answer, but once in the warehouse, it would be almost impossible to retreave a few things for use.
> 
> Power was lost prior to the crushing so no fires. No keepsakes or furnishings were damaged.
> ...



We were glued to the TV set during this frightening hurricane.  Sorry for your damage to your home.  The positive side is that you and your family are safe and you now get to fix your home with all the new gadgets you talked about.


----------



## chellej (Aug 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to here about your damage Robert but glad you are safe.

We lost a lot of our trees to Hurricane Ike and since have taken out a few more that were getting old and too close to the house.  

If your insurance doesn't cover everything you WANT to do, you should also be able to take out a low cost SBA loan for up to the amount of damage coverage.

We did this after IKE as we had a huge insurance deductible and the insurance was not as generous in their estimates as the SBA.

For Instance, the insurance wanted to just clean the carpet where the roof had leaked but it really needed replaced and we were able to put down High end  laminate flooring.  

Good Luck...it is great that you can see the silver lining


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 30, 2011)

RDB said:


> No one was injured, just yanked into mental realization that all can change instantly.


 
I am so happy to hear that you are safe.  Stuff can be replaced.  It's a relief to read you can still post on TUG.  

Things like this put can put our petty annoyances into perspective.  I've realized how really great my life is in the past two weeks and how little I have that truly warrants complaint.  As my son frequently says, "it's all good."  I have family in Boston and NY state that are safe.  They also survived the storm.

Your initial post tells me you have a wonderful attitude.  It will be work, that's for sure, but I think you will get through this and come out the better.  I have enjoyed reading your TUG posts and hope I get to read many more. You are truly an asset to our TUG family.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 30, 2011)

Robert, I'm so so sorry to learn of this.  Doug and I will pray for you!


----------



## RDB (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you, everyone.
If I stopped smiling I'd be bawling. 
Got the back operation out of the way. Can at least travel without the hurting.
Caroll is holed up with her sister. I get to help by inspiring son-in-law to not buckle. 
Looking for an empty house to rent. Almost can purchase for far less then rent. It appears insurance will pay so much toward lodging, but I doubt they will purchase a dwelling.  We'll search and find, I'm sure of that.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Robert - I am so sorry for the time, money and thought that recovering from this will take. 

I find storage units much more usable than the PODs. The PODs work great if you will not need to get to your stuff for awhile. We used them when our home was being remodeled about 8 years ago. We moved into an extended stay motel and put most of our stuff into the PODs so that we would not have to worry about it being damaged or stolen. And then we had no access to the stuff until we moved back in. It was great for furniture, dishes, pots and pans. Not so great for other personal belongings. 

The good thing about going through this is that it is a wonderful opportunity to cull through those things that you don't want or need any more. 

I hope for a very positive outcome for you.

elaine


----------



## Dori (Aug 30, 2011)

Robert, I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. Thank Heavens you and Carol are safe. Your positive attitude will help you through this. Try to enjoy all the remodeling projects.

Dori


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2011)

Robert, how awful for you and Caroll!  Good luck to you both during your rebuilding process.  I hope you can find somewhere to be comfortable enough to shed some of the stress.

Friends of ours had to rebuild their second home in Florida unexpectedly - while opening up the house for the season they learned that the icemaker line had been leaking for months and mold infiltrated all the walls.  It was a mess!  They say that the best advice they got was from the contractor they ultimately hired, "take a few days to think about what you want here, the most important thing is NOT to get this done as quickly as possible.  You want it done right."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 30, 2011)

My home outside of Boston had no damage. A few branches down in the yard, but some great old trees down in town.

My home in Quechee, Vt. was spared, but the center of Quechee, including the covered bridge, Simon Pearce, one of the golf courses and homes/businesses along the Ottaquechee River fared very badly.  http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/...m-Irene?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bd6odFBo30


I am sorry for all who lost loved ones or treasured items in this storm.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 30, 2011)

So glad you and Carroll are safe. I have an extra bedroom if you need a place to stay for awhile. It'd be like being on vacation!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad u r safe. Stuff can be replaced.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope at least you could get pictures and other sentimental stuff out ok.  what a nightmare for you all.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 31, 2011)

Puts things in perspective... I'm sulking since I am home without electricity since Saturday night:-(
Glad you are ok


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh I'm so very sorry, Robert. As the others said, I'm glad you're safe.


----------



## NWL (Aug 31, 2011)

RDB said:


> Largest (best shade) oak destroyed house.
> Not too difficult to find living accommodations, but now looking for somewhere to store all furnishings, free of mildew, while rebuilding. That may take 4 months. IPODs sounds like an answer, but once in the warehouse, it would be almost impossible to retreave a few things for use.
> 
> Power was lost prior to the crushing so no fires. No keepsakes or furnishings were damaged.
> ...





RDB said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> If I stopped smiling I'd be bawling.
> Got the back operation out of the way. Can at least travel without the hurting.
> Caroll is holed up with her sister. I get to help by inspiring son-in-law to not buckle.
> Looking for an empty house to rent. Almost can purchase for far less then rent. It appears insurance will pay so much toward lodging, but I doubt they will purchase a dwelling.  We'll search and find, I'm sure of that.



So glad you and your family are well after your ordeal.  Since your insurance  policy pays for renting a temporary home while repairs/rebuilding occurs, it may also cover storage costs for your furnishings and personal items.  Obviously, if you secure rental accommodations, you can move/store your items at the rental until your home is finished.  

Your insurance agent is your best friend right now, although he/she may be overwhelmed with assisting all of the families who are in the same boat as you.  Ask him/her every question you can think of and keep making contact, but be mindful of his/her caseload.  Honey is better than vinegar.  Your agent will appreciate your thoughtfulness and will provide you with the service you deserve.

Cheers!


----------



## Mel (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad that you are safe.  The home can be rebuilt, you can't (at least not completely 

I would suggest maybe a combination of a POD for the furniture and anything you won't need until the house is done, and a storage unit for anything you might need but don't have room for in your temporary lodgings.

If you rent a house, you might have some storage space for the items you might need, instead of renting a storage unit.  .


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your home Robert.  I'm glad you are okay.

We have been without power/running water (toilets!) since Sunday.  We finally had to go to a hotel (we were on a wait list for a room) to have some showers and bathrooms.  We can't all fit in the room to sleep but we can all hang out here during the day.  There is no estimate yet on when our power will be restored...still a large tree down on our street with wires underneath.  Schools delayed until Tuesday, just hope we have power by then.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear of how this is impacting so many.  So much damage for 'just' a  'category 1'.    Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 1, 2011)

Bob, so sorry to hear this. I know what your going thru as half the homes in our neighborhood were destroyed duing Hurricane Wilma. I agree with the previous poster, don't rush into any decision and really check out reference and licenses of any contractor you hire for anything. Lot of Floridians got scammed after Wilma by crooked contractors. God Bless.

Suzanne


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your hardships.  Hopefully things will be even better once you come through the other end of this.

We lost a lovely large tree, but luckily it fell diagonally across our yard and the neighbor's so no real damage done.

My heart breaks for all the people who were lost to the storm and all the communities that have suffered so much.


----------



## RDB (Sep 4, 2011)

NWL said:


> So glad you and your family are well after your ordeal.  Since your insurance  policy pays for renting a temporary home while repairs/rebuilding occurs, it may also cover storage costs for your furnishings and personal items.  Obviously, if you secure rental accommodations, you can move/store your items at the rental until your home is finished.
> 
> Your insurance agent is your best friend right now, although he/she may be overwhelmed with assisting all of the families who are in the same boat as you.  Ask him/her every question you can think of and keep making contact, but be mindful of his/her caseload.  Honey is better than vinegar.  Your agent will appreciate your thoughtfulness and will provide you with the service you deserve.
> 
> Cheers!




Sending this to TUG, as someone may have some clue.

Mainly looking for guidance as to what we are allowed to do. I know how to keep a log and receipts.

We put the house in SIL's (Dan) and DD names. It is insured with Allstate, ya know the ones we are in good hands with. 
We are "homeless" due to Irene. Allstate has yet to give guidance as to what we may or may not do as far as comfort. So far, I keep a log and receipts.

We have people to hole up with, but this is not right. May they get reembursed???

The house is unsafe. The county has condemmed it.
We are packing everything for relocating, but have no idea as to where.

Seems odd to us that Allstate didn't find us a place and put our stuff in airconditioned storage. It has been a week now.

Does anybody know about these things? Most likely we will go into an apartment and take "livables" with us and put the rest into storage. 

Might lodging be $30 per day per person? How about food?

My oldest son has a saying about stuff like this, "WAA."

------------------------
Robert


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 4, 2011)

Robert, I am so sorry that you have hard time after Irene.
Irene almost hit my house too, over 50 year old oak tree fell 3ft away from my house. When I woke up in the morning, I could feel "chill" on my back as soon as I saw that.
We didn't have power or water for almost a week.
Keep calling your insurance agent and complain. One of my neighbor lost garage and basement, and they were contacted by insurance guy who gave detailed coverage info - how much insurance co. cover for daily accommodation, meal, laundry cost, etc... which is very helpful and my neighbor try not to exceed daily coverage. AFAIK, no one came to house to check yet, but they called and gave instruction.
So you should expect the same from your insurance company.
Maybe your SIL and DD should call insurance co. too.


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 4, 2011)

In my state at least, loss of use coverage is optional.  If you bought it, they cover other accomodations up to a certain limit and if you didn't buy it they don't.  I would read the policy and see if you have loss of use coverage.

Eta: I see that you do have loss of use coverage per a previous comment.

Have you tried asking your agent?  Your agent can also try to light a fire under corporate.


----------



## RDB (Sep 4, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> ... Keep calling your insurance agent and complain. One of my neighbor lost garage and basement, and they were contacted by insurance guy who gave detailed coverage info - how much insurance co. cover for daily accommodation, meal, laundry cost, etc... which is very helpful and my neighbor try not to exceed daily coverage. AFAIK, no one came to house to check yet, but they called and gave instruction.
> ...



Insurance guy came. Had no answers. Would by checking and get back to us. Another agent took over from the first one.  He had no clue.  They have been passing the buck along.
Meanwhile, all I do is log everything and keep receipts in hopes of reembursement.
Just don't know limits or what will not get covered.

Looking for some guidance as to what is customary... and what amount for lodging and food stuff.  For Being in Good Hands... I wonder what hands!!!

We are doing ok, just wonder What in the World, seems they would have this down pat.  A Guidance Phamplet would be nice.


----------



## NWL (Sep 5, 2011)

RDB said:


> Insurance guy came. Had no answers. Would by checking and get back to us. Another agent took over from the first one.  He had no clue.  They have been passing the buck along.
> Meanwhile, all I do is log everything and keep receipts in hopes of reembursement.
> Just don't know limits or what will not get covered.
> 
> ...



The response from Allstate is unacceptable!!!  I do hope you and your family have decent temporary accommodations.  The fact that you have been passed off to another agent is also unacceptable.  You are correct to document all conversations and take photos of everything.  Complain to everyone at Allstate.  The response you are receiving is terrible and they should hear about it.  Keep at them.  Your TUG family is with you.


----------



## RDB (Sep 5, 2011)

*I'm ranting. Thanks for your ears and comments.*

It would be nice if it were as simple as their "How to file a claim."

My brother happens to be in MI till 26th so we are holding up here. 

Does Allstate have rentals "in their hip pocket", or do we find a place then see if it meets a certain criteria?

We are spending a bunch for eats.  
I believe insurance will pay for cost overrun, (over and above our norm). But how much excess will they pay for? Buying a little at a time runs more than a weeks worth of groceries. A half gallon of milk is only 50 cents less than a gallon. 5# of potatoes is nearly the price of 10#.

Restaurants have never been reasonable, as we all know. Sure is nice though to let them do the shopping, cooking, serving and clean up.

I'm sure Allstate and the others are overwhelmed with the devistation.


----------



## RDB (Sep 6, 2011)

*IRENE helped make changes.*

I hope these links allow you to view.

http://www.facebook.com/RobbyBB/pos....php?fbid=110859922352708&set=a.1108513890202 28.13408.100002861022023&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/RobbyBB/pos....php?fbid=110861415685892&set=a.1108513890202 28.13408.100002861022023&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/RobbyBB/pos....php?fbid=110853615686672&set=a.1108513890202 28.13408.100002861022023&type=1&theater


As you can see the total roof has pushed off the walls.
The walls are racked.
We'll get an engineer to inspect supporting structures under the house.


----------



## ada903 (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried the links but they do not open - I think permission is needed - because they are Facebook, only your friends can probably see the photos.

I am so sorry for your situation, it really does put things in perspective when something like this happens.  I feel guilty when I read your story that I worry about all the useless stuff every day.

Please keep us posted and thank you for sharing with us, I read your updates every day.   Hugs.


----------



## NWL (Sep 7, 2011)

RDB said:


> It would be nice if it were as simple as their "How to file a claim."
> 
> My brother happens to be in MI till 26th so we are holding up here.
> 
> ...


IMO, you need to buy/secure appropriate accommodations and supplies to see your family comfortably through the next 4 weeks.  Document every expense and take photos of everything.  There's no garantee your policy will reimburse you for all expenses, but having receipts will help.

If you have access to your policy, read it.  Understand the coverage you paid for.  Your agent is not being as responseive as he/she should be in this situation. At this point, you are the best advocate you have.

Also, if you have electricity, consider buying a dehumidifier to dry you things out.

You will get through this.  

Cheers!


----------



## RDB (Sep 7, 2011)

*Try for photos here.*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.110851389020228.13408.100002861022023

Double click pictures to enlarge them.

House has been condemmed... No electricity to be turned on.  Could run generator at $3.50 per gallon.

Have heat pump but not sure we would be allowed to hook that up to our  portable generator.


----------



## RDB (Sep 7, 2011)

*Busy discarding and packing*

Found a ground floor large apartment. Move in Friday. Hope the rain stops for the move.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 7, 2011)

RDB said:


> Found a ground floor large apartment. Move in Friday. Hope the rain stops for the move.


Hope this relieves some of your stress.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## RDB (Sep 21, 2011)

RDB said:


> Largest (best shade) oak destroyed house.
> Not too difficult to find living accommodations, but now looking for somewhere to store all furnishings, ...ower was lost prior to the crushing so no fires. No keepsakes or furnishings were damaged.
> ...Lots of time and effort has been destroyed, but at least it was all enjoyable and now we get to do more of it.
> 
> ...



TRYING AGAIN NOW THAT I FIND MORE TIME.





















At the porch, you can see the roof is pushed off the front wall a few inches. At the far end it is off by a foot.

No determination yet on whether the underpinnings have moved.
We hope this can be done  and start over.


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 21, 2011)

Those are heartbreaking pictures.  I'm glad you have found an apartment and work is beginning.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 21, 2011)

Doesn't look to bad to me, main thing protect everything asap best you can,
Some new roof trusses and a roof to keep the water out, then a couple months of rebuilding, good as new,
I think the house has a good structure.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

This looks awful to me - just devastating. I am so glad that you and Carol are safe.

elaine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 21, 2011)

If the brick walls are racked (moved in, as the roof slid off the top, pulling the front wall in and pushing the back wall out), they will have to be torned down. Yes, if the underpinning (the footings) are stable and not moved -- no basement, on a slab? --- you might be able to rebuild on them. 

Is the brick in front of a block wall or a wood frame wall? The wall behind the brick should be structure element - from the picture window, it looks like a wood frame wall. I am NOT an engineer ... but have experience with a racked building.

After you are all done, your R-factor will be better.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 21, 2011)

hvacrsteve said:


> Doesn't look to bad to me, main thing protect everything asap best you can,
> Some new roof trusses and a roof to keep the water out, then a couple months of rebuilding, good as new,
> I think the house has a good structure.



Robert, 

I think this was meant to be encouraging although I am not sure it came off that way.  Just want to add our prayers and well wishes for you.  I hope that this resolves itself in whatever way will bring you the most peace.  So glad you guys were safe even in the face of this devastation.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Sep 22, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Robert,
> 
> I think this was meant to be encouraging although I am not sure it came off that way.  Just want to add our prayers and well wishes for you.  I hope that this resolves itself in whatever way will bring you the most peace.  So glad you guys were safe even in the face of this devastation.



I work on jobs like this everyday, they usually look worse than they really are, sometimes the opposite is true, but judging from the pictures it is mainly the roof trusses giving way.  
A lot of work, but it could have been worse.

I hope it all goes fast, the main thing is to hire a good, honest and professional contractor that knows what he is doing.

We have one we are starting this week in similair condition, in 60 days it will look new except for the old brick and front stoop!


----------



## learnalot (Sep 22, 2011)

hvacrsteve said:


> I work on jobs like this everyday, they usually look worse than they really are, sometimes the opposite is true, but judging from the pictures it is mainly the roof trusses giving way.
> A lot of work, but it could have been worse.
> 
> I hope it all goes fast, the main thing is to hire a good, honest and professional contractor that knows what he is doing.



I figured you meant something along those lines, so I was just trying to fill in the gaps between what I thought you meant to convey and the briskness that is often a product of electronic communication.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure about down by you but I know that here at the Jersey Shore FEMA has set up offices in town hall offering info and services to people whose homes were affected.  The street I live on is a peninsula so we have water on 3 sides so when it rises it has no where to go.  Luckily my home is newer so it is on piling but we have a neighbor and their house is surrounded by floodwaters. 

I know they were in contact with FEMA and they pick up some of the deductibles as well as things that wither the insurance doesnt cover or they throw in additional funds where the insurance coverage is not adequate.  I would give them a call.  They may not be able to help you mentarily but maybe they could light a fire under your insurance companies ass.  

Good luck, and glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 23, 2011)

hvacrsteve said:


> I work on jobs like this everyday, they usually look worse than they really are, sometimes the opposite is true, but judging from the pictures it is mainly the roof trusses giving way.  !



I don't know. The topmost photo in Bob's last set looks as if there might be a shear failure in a load-bearing exterior wall - it's hard to tell for sure because most of the wall is hidden behind vegetation and the camera doesn't appear to be level when the picture was taken. If there's a diagonal crack in the brickwork behind the vegetation, though, that wall is almost certainly toast, which means a rebuild down to the foundation.


----------



## RDB (Sep 23, 2011)

Both lower-floor bathrooms were crushed with plumbing crammed, windows shattered and floor and wall tiling wrecked beyond belief. (Who liked PINK anyway?)

The front wall has brick and stone seperations from the wood structure in several places.  Most walls sprung back to plumbness but not so for the brick.

The sunroom will be a complete redo. The living room fireplace wall is all brick. There are 1/4" fissure morter cracks. Some bricks inside the stack have fallen. That is the lower wall of the 2-story section (apartment over garage/laundry).  Wanted that wall reconfigured for some time. 

There are mortar cracks in the tiled upstairs bath and the doors have to be yanked to get them open. So something has shifted in the 2-story as well.

*IF* I were to buy a house in the condition of this one, with thoughts of making it whole, to live in myself (Not to sell), I'd replace the complete roof after making the walls plumb and square. The brick & stone would get redone as needed.   Remove all ceiling and wall plaster. Replace plumbing and wiring. Rearrange interioror wall locations.

Not many rafters or joist that aren't cracked and/or twisted. (they are stick built, not trusses. Plywood over Purlins.) 

Not sure county codes would allow scabbing the rafters and joists.        Bathrooms floors need ripped up to make replacement of plumbing much easier. Floor joists there need replacement.

Would be great if the roof and tarps could be raised a bit to get the walls right. At least rain isn't getting in.  

I think building from the foundation would be cost effective. Just raise all above the floor by crane into dumptrucks and start over.  The labor cost involved to salvage and make usable is IMO, a waste of time and is asking for a makeshift dwelling.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 23, 2011)

RDB said:


> I think building from the foundation would be cost effective. Just raise all above the floor by crane into dumptrucks and start over.  The labor cost involved to salvage and make usable is IMO, a waste of time and is asking for a makeshift dwelling.



Sounds like an accurate assessment to me. 

Any word from the adjuster, yet?

elaine


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh Robert, these pictures look terrible.  You were so lucky that neither one of you were home when this happened.

I hope that your insurance company will shape up soon so that rebuilding can start before your cold and wet winter.  Can that still be done or is it too late already?


----------



## RDB (Sep 23, 2011)

Here, construction can happen when Allstate gives the green light and we agree.  Just yet there's nothing forthcoming. York county says Tear her down. Insurance wants to rebuild sunroom and bathrooms and put a roof on. 

It has been raining, but the temps are great.


Allstate, in so many words, says to stay in temporary quarters and hang on to receipts for overages. (Over and above the norm)
County knows this is not the first tree damage to this house. They agree it is not stable.  Allstate feels if the walls are plumb and corners are square... put a roof on it.
This may take a while.
Caroll and I will go TS hopping soon, while the deciding is argued.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Robert,

I am just catching up on your home damage and follow up problems.  

Sam and I sold our VA house just before the storm and have been in New England since then.

We will keep you in our thoughts and read with interest the outcome of your insurance trails.

Thinking of you.

Kathleen


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 24, 2011)

The pictures are heartbreaking. Sending my thoughts and well wishes.
Ellen


----------



## RDB (Sep 24, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Hello Robert,
> 
> I am just catching up on your home damage and follow up problems.
> 
> ...



Sent an email.  Thinking of running up to Coastal Maine to get away for a few days.  Might could meet up.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Robert,

I emailed you this AM.

Kathleen


----------



## RDB (Sep 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I emailed you this AM.
> 
> Kathleen



Got the info... Thanks a bunch.

Happy travels to you.  
We'll see ya before long, if you stay in one place long enough.  

Rob and Caroll


----------



## RDB (Oct 4, 2011)

*While Smiling I Whine (Tongue in Cheek)*

What a mess was not knowing what was in the boxes. Packers marked everything LR, K, BR1, DR, BA, etc.
We had to go through every box to find WANTED things for temporary living. I guess we're at fault for not marking the boxes ourselves. We just couldn't be everywhere at once. I do think we were and still are in shock.

*About the time you think life's turmoil has settled to cosiness, watch out!*

7 packed. The only logic I find for example, I don't find towels in LR boxes. There were 20 boxes labeled LR.    
PC stuff (3 setups... including games, desks of paperwork and modules of every kind) were included in the LR boxes. Well, that identifies where they were located.

Still missing the wire-unit for my wireless mouse. Have the mouse, but now it's truly wireless. 

We feel fortunate that hurricanes give plenty enough days of warning. Why folks ride them out is beyond reason.

No determination yet on whether the underpinnings have moved.
We hope  can be done  and start over. 

Allstate leased the codo for 3 months. Yesterday the office said they have paid a 2 month extention.  I'm hoping they are planning a rebuild.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2011)

RDB said:


> ...Allstate leased the codo for 3 months. Yesterday the office said they have paid a 2 month extention.  I'm hoping they are planning a rebuild.



Nope, that just means their staff is swamped.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 4, 2011)

Robert, the unknown is so stressful and you have plenty of unknowns, don't you?  May I advise you to be careful about what you put on public forums so the insurance company doesn't use something against you.  E.g. "you said ..." If you think it needs rebuilt from the ground up, state that and only that.  

We all know that it's more costly to remodel than rebuild because of the time to work around existing structures.  Too bad the insurance company hasn't figured that out as well.  

Saying a prayer for peace for you and Carol.


----------



## RDB (Oct 5, 2011)

dmharris said:


> ... May I advise you to be careful about what you put on public forums ... We all know that it's more costly to remodel than rebuild because of the time to work around existing structures.  ...



I'm just so angry at incompetence and their greed.

Found out today, the lease was extended 2 months as a 60 day notice has to be given if vacating.  Apparently *someone *figured we aren't vacating at the end of the 3 month lease.


----------



## RDB (Dec 11, 2011)

*Finally*

Nearly four months since Irene and we're now getting some aid. We will start putting things back in order this week.

Mildew is bad on everything. How does that get corrected?... Replace all wall and ceiling covering is what we think. 

All cabinets, doors, trim boards, floors, railings... are stained woodgrain. You can't imagine what nature has done to all that in 4 months.

We hate the thought of painting over the woodgrain of anything, as that would ruin the look of the house interior.

Oh well, stripper and sanders are made for something. A lot of stuff will be so labor intensive, that new will replace it. 

We hopefully will have it livable by mid-March.

I appreciate all the "Sorrys" and offers of your places to stay. That has been touching!

We were with family for Thanksgiving and have decided to stay in the area for Christmas. Had our confirmations in Florida changed to Historic Powhatan Plantation. Williamsburg is cozy neat, dressed for this season.

Wish us well in our endeavers. 

May God bless you all this season.

Merry Christmas,
Robert and Caroll 
__________________
Never take away anyone's hope, that may be all they have.


----------

